# next stop - the piano trio



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Trio Gaspard | J. Haydn: Klaviertrio C-Dur / Piano Trio in C major (Hob. XV:27)*

*info from uploader
The 6th International Joseph Joachim Chamber Music Competition: First Prize Winners Trio Gaspard play Haydn´s Piano Trio in C major (Hob. XV:27) during their performance for the final round of the competition. Recorded 2012/10/11 at the Liszt School of Music, Weimar.

piano: Hyo-Sun Lim
violin: Jonian Ilia Kadesha
cello: Vashti Mimosa Hunter*

I love the piano trio format, and there are so many beatiful works. At the time I dont have bookmarked so many composers in the genre, since I mostly check suggestions on youtube, and then you find the same composers suggested.. But I have started to hunt more rare stuff.
This work I find colorfull and uplifting like most of Haydens works, and the performance is very fine.

yoututube comments
*Wonderful performance! The music's beauty sparkles in your playing. Excellent recording quality, too. Thank you.﻿

Congratulations. Very well played.﻿

That piece is beautiful, very well played. :.)

Excellent performance! Very accomplished and polished! I enjoyed it very much.

I'm so happy!!! I get to play this piece with tie other fantastic musicians....I'm the cellist*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schubert: Piano Trio in E-flat major, Op. 100*

Trio Cleonice, the current ensemble in NEC's prestigious Professional Piano Trio Training Program directed by Vivian Hornik Weilerstein perform Schubert's Piano Trio in E Flat Major. Recorded live in Jordan Hall March 14, 2013.

Formed in 2008 at the Kneisel Hall Chamber Music Festival, the Trio is comprised of violinist Ari Isaacman-Beck, cellist Gwen Krosnick, and pianist Emely Phelps. The group takes its name from the restaurant Cleonice in Ellsworth, ME. Not surprisingly, the players derive perhaps equal pleasure from music, fine dining and cooking. They perform with great joie de vivre. The title of their blog says it all-"Grilled Octopus and the Archduke."

Sometimes i file that I like everything, and that I am short of superlatives... But I also feel that I have a critical sense refering to my own preferances, I delete much, but there are damn much with quality in terms of works-artists-sound-and video production. Iam lucky!

This is another goodie, performed by eminent fresh young musicians, very good sound, and great video production.

youtube comments

*satisfied my craving. thanks trio! ﻿

Strong performance﻿

Such a great performance!!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ravel's Piano Trio in A Minor - La Jolla Music Society SummerFest*

*As part of SummerFest's "Prelude" series, the acclaimed Newbury Trio performs Maurice Ravel's "Piano Trio in A Minor", composed in 1914 and widely regarded as a virtuosic masterpiece for piano, violin and cello*

Very rewarding, beautiful video

youtube comments
*
I'm not sure what it was about this piece, but I found it very relaxing.﻿

at letter 9, 4th mvt its a c# fot the cello though...
she plays a c natural the whole way on the arpeggios..

Simply marvelous! A brilliantly emotional and mysteriously genius performance of a brilliantly emotional and mysteriously genius piece of music by our good friend Maurice. *


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy Piano Trio No 1 D Minor Op. 49*

*Anne-Sophie Mutter - Violin
Andre Previn - Piano
Lynn Harrell - Cello
at Brahms Hall - Musikverein Vienna*

Beautiful!

youtube links

*My favorite performance. Love Lynn Harrel's tone and the overall musicality and maturity is breathtaking. Andre Previn is so relaxed, he looks like he could be having breakfast, but his playing is masterful. Anne-Sophie Mutter is the cream in the coffee... ﻿

Music begins at 0:24﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Inside Chamber Music with Bruce Adolphe - Smetana, Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 15*

Bruce Adolphe, resident lecturer - http://goo.gl/2OBC2

Orion Weiss, piano - http://goo.gl/TKV5T
Arnaud Sussmann, violin - http://goo.gl/dQyo1
Mihai Marica, cello - http://goo.gl/BlN78

Music theory presented along with the music. I only watched the beginning, will catch up later, but it was interresting. Perhapsit is interresting and rewarding for some of you to. There is a long series of works presented, that I maybe will watch once in a while.


----------

